# Who Is Going to Nationals?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We got to go to Nationals in 2006 when they were in Indianapolis. We met some online friends and saw the Oberhaslis being judged and picked up some goats from SherrieC.

This year Nationals are right in our back yard in Louisville. I plan to go and watch the Alpine judging. I'll also be picking up a doe from Becky (Dixie-Does) - Can't wait - I'm so excited! :biggrin

Who else will be going?

PJ


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

We go every year regardless of location... if the goats look good. We will be in Louisville. 

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:/ I'm showing this year...under protest. Obies,Saanen & Toggs! I've been (watched) for about 4 yrs. now...didn't go to Wy. Too far to just watch. 
Kaye


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We are Sara's escort, so we will be leading her there. :biggrin I think it would take her forever if I didn't set the pace. :lol
Tim


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Ha, ha Tim!

Just because I drive the speed limit when pulling a trailer! Shoot if I let Tim set the pace we'd be broke paying for speeding tickets and fuel and not to mention he would get his drivers license taken away because he got too many tickets. Or run us out of diesel... AGAIN! :laughcry

Yep, Tim, Mary and the girls will be once again escorting me to Nationals.  Oh, the fun we have and the stories we could tell... 

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Terry and I are going to WATCH for the first time ever. I was going to take a few but I don't know I think I want to watch first get my feet wet later.

Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH boy you guys have fun wish I could go watch


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Lord KNOWS, Sara needs all the "guidance" she can get! Thanks, Tim & Mary! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Autumn,

If you have a chance, show your girls! Everyone is very nice and it is actually more relaxed than a regular dairy show, because the show is spread out. Anyway, much more fun to show and be a part of it, IMO. (We did the same at Spokane in 2005-got a 2nd in her class, a 10th in her class (yearlings) and a 13th in her class (2 year old). ) Way cool being in the ring with the "big boys"!

Camille


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

We're going! We can only do exhibition with our Nigerians, but I think it'll be lots of fun. My son will do showmanship with a La Mancha....he was little disappointed that he can't do a Nigie in showmanship.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

wheytogosaanens said:


> Everyone is very nice and it is actually more relaxed than a regular dairy show, because the show is spread out.
> Camille


Uh, huh. You just tell yourself that.  Relaxed at a National Show... I don't think so!

Sara


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going! but just to watch..  We had such a good time in Wy last year! and I get to drool over Sara's girls again :yes


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I'm coming Thursday to watch junior LM that evening and then the senior LM the next morning. I would like to go to the wine and cheese event Friday night but I don't know yet. I wonder if you have to sign up for that? I have not really looked into that yet. Hope to meet some of you while I'm there.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl By then??...I will have bypassed the wine for the "hard stuff"!
Kaye


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Now Kaye...just remember what Jennifer told me in the show ring in LR. Candy is sweetier but liqour is Quicker. Oh the words I live by. I bring the bottle of the good stuff. Want to do one to one with me. I get ya relaxed and trust me you can sleep though BOS again. I dont mind

Ken in Mo


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah in reading that I just couldn't believe anything about the nationals is relaxed Esepcially in Nubians! Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Kaye, by the time I get there you will be chilled. You have all your showing to do at the first of the week. Course if you win you may still be bouncing off the walls even when I get there :biggrin 
Maybe you better bring something hard Ken. She may need some medicinal alcohol support before it's over with. :rofl


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

We are only going for the youth stuff. We found out how expensive it would be to get all of the goats tested and staying down there for the whole week. We planned on sleeping in the barns or putting up a tent...neither is allowed. :down Plus....I want our herd a bit more competitive before we jump into a National show! :crazy Maybe in 2010 when it is in Rochester, MN(right? I think that is were I heard/read it will be).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Dover Farms said:


> We are only going for the youth stuff. We found out how expensive it would be to get all of the goats tested and staying down there for the whole week. We planned on sleeping in the barns or putting up a tent...neither is allowed. :down Maybe in 2010 when it is in Rochester, MN (right? I think that is were I heard/read it will be).


Not sure where you are getting your information. I am on the NS committee and I can tell you that sleeping in the barns IS allowed as it always has been.

Also, the 2010 NS is scheduled to be held in Rochester, Minnesota. However, with the downgrading of Minnesota's TB status that may change.

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, Sara...you know that "rumor" gets circulated every year. No sleeping in the barn...yeah, right! I don't see me hiring a security guard to watch my goats. Besides, they wouldn't do to suit me, anyway. :lol
A tent I can see being banned...lord, who wants to look down an aisle and see tent city? Not me and it certainly wouldn't be good PR for the public.



> Want to do one to one with me.


Ha,Ha,Ha,....only if it's sweet tea!!! I'm a 3 beer drunk! Drink 1/2 one, spill one, and take one home...SMASHED. And what goes on at Nationals...doesn't stay at Nationals! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information. I am on the NS committee and I can tell you that sleeping in the barns IS allowed as it always has been.


Really? I thought when we went on the day that the Nubians showed in Indianapolis we saw people sleeping on cots in the barn. But our NS packet said there will be no sleeping in the barns....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Trust me... you can sleep in the barns. If we were to say no to sleeping in the barns we would have A LOT of angry people to deal with. No one is going to tell me that I can't sleep (or hire someone to sleep) at my pens the night before Nubians and LaManchas show.

Besides, how could we police this? There are people who are up all hours of the night preparing their animals. I don't know of anyone who would want that job.

Don't let this rumor deter you from exhibiting animals at the National Show.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What a perfect T shirt! What goes on at ADGA nationals does not stay at ADGA nationals! vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

God willing, I am going to the Nationals! I have planned since last year to come! How exciting!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yea! I'll get to meet Tim P. too!! :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I'll stow away with either Stacy or Pam


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

We are planning to go watch the Nubians show and hopefully meet Tim. 

The facility at Louisville is very nice.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> wheytogosaanens said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is very nice and it is actually more relaxed than a regular dairy show, because the show is spread out.
> ...


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

We might go to watch.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Come on, Sondra! We'll take ya!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh right Stacy I would if it was later but I will fly back in on the 10th and DH would not milk my goats another week plus I will be broke


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to go even if just to watch when it is so "relatively" close, but I am not holding my breath...


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad so many people are going - I'm really looking forward to it!
PJ


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

WELL...I will say this about sleeping in the barns at Louisville. Take Extra blankets, it will get COLD at nights with the air running. They will allow sleeping in the barn as long as you are up off the ground. You have to be on a cot, bed, air matress or even bales of straw. That is incase of a fire, so you dont get stomped to death.

But, all the years I have shown there, little sleeping was done. More like passing out is the word to use. Its a great place to show, no matter what the weather is like. All the barns are enclosed for the most part, unless they use the Saddlebred barns. Then the sides are open. Get up early if you plan to wash, since they dont have that much hot water most of the time there. And make sure you take a blower with you if you plan to wash. 

Also, a word to the wise, park on the south side of the buildings. That is ONLY for people at the grounds. The north side is used for long term parking for the airport at times and then you have the Kiddy park traffic to deal with also on the north side. 

Take some to flavor the water, since Louisville water has more clorine in it than a pool does. The water source is the river...lets say that is not a pretty river either.

Ken in MO


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Sondra said:


> I think I'll stow away with either Stacy or Pam


Come on Sondra! I'd love to have you come with me


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I do wish I could.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Ken,
Thank you, Thank you for the tips! These are great to know. I would hate to be cold for a week and would hate it more if I woke up to see my goats not drinking! I am really not looking forward to cold showers while I am there :mad but know that the fun we have while there will more than make up for it! 
I love to re-live and hear the National stories again and again. Priceless! :lol
Mary


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to miss this year, just way too far of a drive from Idaho. We will be at the 09 National in Sacramento tho!

Ken


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> You have to be on a cot, bed, air matress or even bales of straw. That is incase of a fire, so you dont get stomped to death.


 :rofl That's just where I WANT to be in case of a fire! On a BALE OF STRAW! or on a plastic air bed! 
Oh,well, it will be fun regardless.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Like we'll let you get any sleep Kaye. 

Come on Ken! You can make it to Louisville if I plan on making the 4.5 day journey to Sacramento! 

Sara


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Sara,

L-Ville is just a little over 7 hours from here. That is just a hop skip and jump for me. I took the Show string of milk cows once to Maine to teh Fryeburg Fair once. Just to beat out a SOB from NH, he told us at Expo that ours cows could not Compete in the Northeast. Well, should him, walked away with Grand and Res and Sumpreme Champ in that show.

Mary, in the showers you have all the hot water you want. Its just in the wash racks where there is little hot water. Go figure on that one. You can have hundreds on people in the showers and have HOT water. Take two bulls to the water racks and within 5 minutes you only have cold water. Not a fun time, I will say that.

OH come on Kaye, you know that is where you want to be in a fire on straw. It will add to the fun.

If I can get of work for the weekend and some more time I going to be there. For all of ya, First round is always on me  and the cooler is NEVER empty.

Ken in MO


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I've already told him he HAS to come help me show!! What would I do without my "Professional" fitter? 
:rofl We had 'em going at the last show! Maybe his sister-in-law will come in for about 4 days and he can come help!??
Crap...you got Tim & Mary helping you get there...I NEED him to help me drive! :/
Kaye


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going. I won't be taking my animals but I am going down to relieve a friend of mine for a couple days so she can come back home and work for 3-4 days. I'll be taking care of her Obies. It just isn't worth the trouble to take 3 milkers and 1 doe kid to Nationals for me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Next year Tim and Mary won't be escorting me to Sacramento so I'll be looking for a replacement. 

It is so much fun to caravan together. I usually plan and make reservations for sleeping and milking on the road and Tim leads the way. Pretty fair trade off I'd say. 

So Ken will be your escort Kaye. (I love a man who can keep the cooler stocked. :rofl ) Now we need to work on Ken (Odeon). Come on... you gotta get those Nigerians on display! 

Sara


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

You want my Crazy Sister in Law to come with me Kaye? I dont think the 3 hour drive out of the state, I could do it with her in the truck with me. I would be calling you to come bail me out of jail for Man slaughter...I will try to tell the cops tho it was female dog(the nice words) slaughter.

Ken in MO


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Sara,

That will just get the rumor mills started if people found out I was an "escort" for Kaye. Though, Kaye you would have to admitt if you could get your DH to show up, then that would REALLY put the hurt on some of the rumors. If they saw him and Me sitting around drinking the beer.

Hey there is a thought, Kaye tell DH that I am bring the beer!!! There is NO beer better than FREE beer.

Ken in MO


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Well heck, if I knew MO-Ken was supplying the beer, I would have been planning on attending! I need to be careful tho, I had a couple of Martini's before the welcome dinner in Gillette, and saw a well known LaMancha breeder in line (without a lei - hawaiian theme), so I proceded to state QUITE LOUDLY... "So what... no one wanted to lei (insert name here).

She and I have some... er.... history. It was intended to sound catty.

Wish I could come, I would LOVE to display the Nigerians, but it will have to be in California... I have far surpassed my goat budget for 2008 - remember... instant Togg herd! LOL

ID-Ken


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be going, I have yet to decide WHO to bring??? I have been told to only bring 7. I have no intention on winning anything but would love to have a doe make the cut. I may be bad and have my dear friend Karen Smith show my best doe for me...at least if my doe acts up I know Karen will just bend down and bite her!!!! LOL....I am really looking forward to meeting many of you while there.

Paula


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I WISH I could go. Just to watch. I hear the Nationals are supposed to be in MN sometime in the next few years. I would be able to go then. So maybe I can meet some of you in MN! (If they really are going to have it there  )


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I am a maybe - but right now it looks much more like a no. We had planned on going as it is not too far from where we are gonna be in KY. But the house here is not done, and I need to get it done to sell it! Anyone want to come to WYO and do some handyman work???

Odeon, I was at that dinner in Gillette, and sorry to say you must not have been loud enough :rofl cuz I missed that! Dang it!


Anne


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Well the tides have turned, I will be sending two of my girls to the Nationals,I guess since I am going to be there from Mon-Fri I might as well show somebody. Some friends will be taking animals so they are going to haul and care for my babies til I get there.

Thanks everyone for twisting my arm 
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

With all of us going we have to have a forum get together. 

I am throwing a baby shower for a good friend of mine at Nationals... the perfect place for all of her goat friends to celebrate the birth of her first baby! 

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Sara, would her first name be Jennifer? If so, I'm packing sumthin'! 
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, Jennifer Lohman-Peterson. I am so excited for her. New baby John is going to be so spoiled when he arrives in September. 

Make sure you make it to the baby shower Kaye. I am going to try planning it for a day we aren't all showing!

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Whoohoo...count me in! I just love her...she's such a hoot. 
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Heck...Since its Jennifer...I will have to get something...but not go to the baby shower. Since everytime we get together, we have a few drinks. I will just send it with Kaye for her.

Ken in MO


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

My friend Tina & I had such a great time meeting Ken (aRealdairyman) in Springfield this weekend. I was sorry when the show was over & we had to leave. Would have loved to hang & talk longer. I'm now toying with the idea of driving up to just watch the nationals for a day or two...
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, we were planning on coming down, at least to watch. But, I am taking a 12 day trip to Alaska and alas, I can't do both. :biggrin Oh and getting ready to move me and my goats to our new farm around the end of June. 

Carisa


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Heck Susie,

If you want to tag along I am going for about the first four days. You are more than welcome to come along. I have been instructed to help Kaye out, so I will be there. If you think I am out spoken, just meet Kaye!

Ken in MO


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

Hopefully some day I will get to go. Even if it is just to watch. I just got into goats after the nationals were in Spokane, Wa. Figures . Maybe it will come this way again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

aRealdairyman said:


> Heck Susie,
> 
> If you want to tag along I am going for about the first four days. You are more than welcome to come along. I have been instructed to help Kaye out, so I will be there. If you think I am out spoken, just meet Kaye!
> 
> Ken in MO


LOL, thanks for the offer.. I however have had my wings clipped. My daughter pointed out this morning that I **WILL NOT** be leaving for ANYWHERE in july! I'm so not use to summer kids. I totally forgot that's the week four does are due... so sad. You guys have fun, and drink a few beers for me..
susie


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

I am going with Autumn to watch. I can't wait. No DC no DH and no chores for 5 days.
Terry


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Terry - that almost sounds like a real vacation 

Anne


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Cowgirlracer said:


> Terry - that almost sounds like a real vacation
> 
> Anne


I know, I'm not gonna know how to act.
Terry


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol Well...if you getting to missing chores and milking that bad....look me up! I'm SURE I can find something for you to do. :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

I might take you up on that Kaye. When igsfly. :rofl
Teasing, I'd be more than happy to help you if you need me to.
Terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Well Terry, if you are offering... :biggrin

Sara


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Just don't ask me to show. Showing makes me nauseous. :ick
Terry


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

And she isn't joking about that one...I thought we might have to excuse her from her showing duties this past weekend. Yep if anyone needs some help let us know. I am only taking 2 goats so I will be available to help, I am already showing Alpines, LMs, but the other breeds are open. 

Autumn


----------

